# Good finds at the LFS



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone ever get a really sick deal at the LFS? I know it happens...just the other day I found Microrasbora kubotai for $2.99 each. I took the whole tank (a dozen).

Also, a few months ago I got a nice laceleaf bulb for $2.99.

Please share your tales!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Puntius denisonii for 12.50 ea, picked up all they had, save the one with a sunken belly. Could not pass them up at that price. 

Not at lfs but was just part of group order that picked up some quarter size wild altums for 9 ea incl shipping.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Awesome looking fish error. They remind me of old rubber glitter full fish lures, quiet pretty fish.

I picked up a small school of Sawbwa resplendens at $3 each. Never saw them before and as usual they were mislabeled but they are great looking fish.

Andrew


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

nice indeed  I have yet to get any sort of killer deal at an LFS. I'm still waiting for the day that they get any of the small rasboras LOL


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

Got some nicely sized Colombian RamsHorn snails for $1.99 each. Not really a bargain aside from the fact that the other option is ordering them on-line and paying a boatload for shipping. It's rare for a store here to have Rams Horns.

-MT


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

cherry and bumblebee shrimp for 1.99 each! bought out the whole 50 gallon tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sigh, that would be so much fun to be able to scout for things like that. We don't even have a LFS in the area, so it isn't going to happen for me.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Heh, I just got another steal:

6 Corydoras sterbai @ $3 each.

Score!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Pretty much everything went for a good price at our local Raleigh Aquarium Society auction this past weekend.














































Next year, y'all come!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow! Good finds.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

I really should of went :neutral: .

Andrew


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes you should have DepthC!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*5 Neons, $1.00/each !?*

Don't know if this is a good deal or not, but a couple weeks ago I bought 5 neons for a $1.00/each.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Got a school of 30 exclamation point rasboras for $0.99 a piece. Not sure if that's a great deal or not, but I love these little guys and these were VERY a very healthy group of fish.

http://www.rva.ne.jp/cogata/b_urop.htm

Bailin Shaw


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Texex94 said:


> Got a school of 30 exclamation point rasboras for $0.99 a piece. Not sure if that's a great deal or not, but I love these little guys and these were VERY a very healthy group of fish.
> 
> http://www.rva.ne.jp/cogata/b_urop.htm
> 
> Bailin Shaw


Id consider that a deal! $1 a piece isnt bad at all. Ive had/have my eye out for those small rasboras, no luck yet.

Andrew


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow c.sterbai for 3.00 each i'd be happy if i could get one for the price you paid for the six, thats a good score. My best if you can call it that is some really nice pseudomugil furcatus for $7 a piece i bought all ten (they didn't make it into the lfs tanks), right place right time,


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I can get neons for 89 cents a piece with no tax.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> I can get neons for 89 cents a piece with no tax.


Blah  lol


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I didn't make the find, but I'm pretty happy about it none the less. The dude who does the freshwater fish ordering found Botia sidthimunkii for $3.50 apiece (wholesale), which is 1/3 of the usual price. He bought 30 of them and you know I'll be getting my share.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Error, what store did you get the fish from? I wouldn't mind driving over to Detroit to take a look...


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

C_perugiae said:


> Error, what store did you get the fish from? I wouldn't mind driving over to Detroit to take a look...


I got the C. sterbai from 101 Aquariums on Van Born between Telegraph and Beech in Taylor. They were in with a bunch of other cories priced as Mixed Cories: $3.99 or 2 for $6. Since the store deals predominantly in cichlids, I suspect they either didn't know or didn't care that these guys usually get $10-$15 each. I think I took all they had, but I'll definitely let you know if they get more in.

I have lost one that didn't look good to begin with, and another has a pretty torn up pectoral fin. But the rest look fairly healthy and blended right in with the small school I've been building.

I got the Microrasbora kubotai from The Aquarium Shop on Main St. in Royal Oak just north of 11 Mile. I was in there again last week and told the guy who does the ordering that I'd be interested in more. He said he'd see what he can do and took my number. Haven't heard anything yet. But I'll be certain to take a way closer look next time I see "Green Rasboras" on a tank


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I got Corydoras pygmaeus for $1.49 each. Not bad for no shipping, considering I live in the middle of nowhere, upstate NY. 
I got some CR's up here too, but they weren't a great deal at $4.99 each, and they don't have males. At least I didn't have to pay shipping....


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Man, you all are making me sick with all of these good deals 

I'm fairly new to this area, but so far, a good deal around here is getting half of the fish from the LFS to survive for more than a few days! I have even had to correct the LFS employees when I had to return a few dead Cardinals. They insisted they were Neons. Had to show them my receipt to prove it. Out of 12, I now have 3. That is pretty sad.


----------

